# sexing platys



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

there has to be an easier way than looking at the back under fin, my platys swim too fast and mainly with these fins tucked up and i cant see .....help


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

As far as I'm aware that's the only way. You could try taking a whole load of photos and seeing if it's any easier to do it from them. Or try catching them first thing in the morning when they're a bit drowsy and not swimming around so much 

It should be fairly easy to tell - a female's fin is much larger and fan-shaped, similar to the other fins, while a male's is long and thin and points backwards, less like a fin shape and more like a *ahem* :blushing: You get the idea!

I've never found it too difficult, except with one juvenile who I'm convinced pulled a sex change on me!


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

lol i have spent hours this week trying to sex them, i'm beginning to think that all 8 of them may be males
would male fish do the mating dance with each other
going to get my mate to bring her magnifying glass around later lol


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

How long have you had them? You'll soon know if you have any females as they'll soon be showing signs of pregnancy if they're not already!

I only have females and have rehomed my male fry before they reach adulthood, so not sure about male behaviour. Could be a dominance thing possibly.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

they range from 6 months onwards, but to be honest i have never thought of them being pregnant up until now, so they could well have bred and the babies been munched without me knowing maybe


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

well its been established that out of 8 platys i only have one female
now do i need to get more females incase of fighting between the males ?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

If you're sure of that m/f ratio, I'd personally rehome the female. The males could well pester her to death otherwise.

The alternative is to buy more females until you have a ratio of at least 2 females for every male, but as that would mean buying 13 more platys plus having them give birth to 14 batches of fry every 4-6 weeks, I wouldn't recommend this unless you have a really big tank!


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i love my platys lol, i have a 4ft long tank and my grand daughter has an empty 3ft long tank, so i think i might get 2 groups of platys and more females


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

I love my guppys also but with my 100-200 fry in my tank and needing to sex each one im not feeling very loving right now.


----------

